# New samples for my collection



## Gonzalodqa (Sep 30, 2020)

Today I got a surprise in the mail. A couple of samples that I was not expecting until next week.
The list goes:
Koa
Milo
Northern Catalpa 
Basswood
Pecan 
Cuban mahogany
Hackberry
Blue Mahoe 
Black Poplar 
Sassafras
Honey Mesquite
Central America Rosewood 
Black Ironwood
I’ll let you know which one is which

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 30, 2020)

I like the blackish colored one.


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Sep 30, 2020)

It’s actually blue mahoe somehow it looks blackish in the picture but it is more like dark purple. I have another sample that looks more blueish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 30, 2020)

14 samples and 13 names, tricky...


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Sep 30, 2020)

Actually only 13 samples the rest is my table

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 30, 2020)

Gonzalodqa said:


> Actually only 13 samples the rest is my table



Why yes it is.... made me laugh. Thank you.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 30, 2020)

Gonzalodqa said:


> Today I got a surprise in the mail. A couple of samples that I was not expecting until next week.
> The list goes:
> Koa
> Milo
> ...



Hackberry, sassafras
Rosewood, Milo, Basswood
mahogany, mesquite, bl. poplar
Koa, Mahoe, Catalpa
bl. ironwood, Pecan

Those are guesses by color, can't really see grain. The one I put as bl. ironwood was the only one that was off in my color mind... However, I could easily see several swaps.


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Sep 30, 2020)

Wow you did really good 
It actually is 
Sassafras - hackberry 
Rosewood - koa - poplar 
Mahogany - mesquite - basswood
Milo - mahoe - catalpa 
Ironwood - pecan


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Sep 30, 2020)

Do you have Texas Ebony?


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Sep 30, 2020)

Not right now, but I am taking to a guy that might be able to get me some


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 30, 2020)

Gonzalodqa said:


> Wow you did really good
> It actually is
> Sassafras - hackberry
> Rosewood - koa - poplar
> ...



Not bad. Which Sassafras? I know black stain is common in Australian sassafras, and as iron stain in North American sassafras. I can see the reverse for basswood and bl. poplar. I was looking for the yellow-orange tint heartwood of bl. poplar and basswood is more often a darker shade than yours. The really white stuff brings good cash from carvers. Koa has many color phases, so can see that. As for the Milo, far darker than I think of, but rarely ever use it.

That was fun, thanks. Hackberry often shows feathering in the cathedral cut, that was my tie breaker between the first two and I guessed wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Sep 30, 2020)

That was a very good informed guess.
The sassafras is S. albidum. 
tha black poplaris quite plane I have another good sampler with nots and more interesting colors and grain, but the problem with that sample is That is glued (I do prefer solid pieces of possible). I have never seen basswood before, I know it is a white wood but not a clue in the hue. 
the koa is also quite plane it does have some small figuring o the main face. However, I can see lots of curly patterns on the radial cut, sadly is the smallest face on my sample.
The milo I had no idea what to expect. I have only seen pictures of it and I have to say that I really like it. My favorite of the bunch, nice red brown color and it has some pinkish streaks really impressed.


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Sep 30, 2020)

By the way the table is a type of Acacia, have no idea which though


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 30, 2020)

Gonzalodqa said:


> By the way the table is a type of Acacia, have no idea which though



...betting on big leaf, _Acacia mangium _or one of its hybrids (_Acacia_ x _mangiiformis_).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ScoutDog (Sep 30, 2020)

Gonzalodqa said:


> Not right now, but I am taking to a guy that might be able to get me some



Hi Ganzalo: I have a bit of Texas Ebony, but its cracks may keep it from being a prized specimen. (The wood itself is BEAUTIFUL!)
What size & thickness do you need for your sample collection? I'll see if I can find a section big enough.


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Oct 1, 2020)

ScoutDog said:


> Hi Ganzalo: I have a bit of Texas Ebony, but its cracks may keep it from being a prized specimen. (The wood itself is BEAUTIFUL!)
> What size & thickness do you need for your sample collection? I'll see if I can find a section big enough.


Hi, my samples are 3x6x0.5 inches in size 
Right now I am talking to a guy that said he had it plus other samples that I am interested in. If he doesn’t have it I will let you know 
Thanks


----------

